# Sicily



## jagmanx (Jul 7, 2018)

Details here

2018 Italy 2 (Sicily)

Bonkers drivers in Messina ! BUT no incidents.

Also some roads very narrow !
Motorways good and cheap or free !

Got flagged down by the police on exiting a motorway but no problem just wanted to see driving licence and insurance...
Very polite one of them spoke English very well

Toe of Italy here
2018 Italy 1
Scroll down for the last bit


----------



## harrow (Jul 7, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 7, 2018)

*BBC in Sicily !*

Got a moderate FREE Internet Connection
Provided by the "Castle" here in Caccamo.
Cheapo Chinese Aerial helps.
So can follow England v Sweden
1-0 at the mo !

"Web Hopping" between BBC and WC (Wild-camping that is not the toilet !)


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 10, 2018)

*Mafia still in control ? At Mazara del Vallo harbour car-park*

At Mazara del Vallo harbour car-park.
Small team of 3 men "demanding money" apparently without menaces but !!!!
Clearly "their job" as most of the locals pay up as we did.
No great problem but.........
Now in a very nice Sosta-Campsite just outside.
Continuing with our "Pearl one, Plain one" tactics !

Visit to a hardware store today to get some "Grey water Kit" (5 euros) as the drain piping got trashed on a steep lumpy bit of road.
A good temporary and "dry" fix.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 10, 2018)

Do hope you enjoy Sicily .. we did. Our highlights were Vila Romana mosaics, Siracusa, Taormina, and the Baroque towns of Noto, Ragusa etc, watching Etna erupt, Cefalu and .... the people.  We loved the craziness.
Best arancini in the whole of Italy.
If you get to Palermo, seek out Michel and Yolande’s basic restaurant ...  honest tasty food and the BEST caponata ever.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2018)

*Breakfast at Tiffany's !*

Services | Hotel Tiffany Sicily , Ravanusa - Agrigento

Very good place

Friendly &  helpful owners
Google translate working well !

Google Maps

Staying here again 1 night
so Lunch and Dinner as well  :lol-049::banana::cool1:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2018)

Pictures tell a thousand stories and i hope you are having a good time,love the castle.
I see you have the awning out ,tut tut this lot here will hang you for enjoying ones self.:camper:


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2018)

*Yep, Thanks*



trevskoda said:


> Pictures tell a thousand stories and i hope you are having a good time,love the castle.
> I see you have the awning out ,tut tut this lot here will hang you for enjoying ones self.:camper:



There is also a swimming pool and showers ! EHU
and a restaurant.
Baking hot 32deg now (9am)

all for 10Euros !!


----------



## skippy (Jul 13, 2018)

*sicily*

My Dutch friend who is a coach driver for a German company regularly travelled to Italy ,the (car park attendents) would charge 50 euros to ensure vehicle safety his colleauge declined to pay 2 days later ready to go on guided tour trip his coach would not start no starter motor company ended up paying 1000 euros to buy his starter motor back from the attendents friend who just happened to have one that would fit  to save waiting 2 weeks waiting time for a replacement .Stupid thing was the 50 Euros would have come out of their cash float but he thought he could keep it.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2018)

*Agreed*



skippy said:


> My Dutch friend who is a coach driver for a German company regularly travelled to Italy ,the (car park attendents) would charge 50 euros to ensure vehicle safety his colleauge declined to pay 2 days later ready to go on guided tour trip his coach would not start no starter motor company ended up paying 1000 euros to buy his starter motor back from the attendents friend who just happened to have one that would fit  to save waiting 2 weeks waiting time for a replacement .Stupid thing was the 50 Euros would have come out of their cash float but he thought he could keep it.



We paid 10euros thinking "tonight all day tomorrow and again tomorrow night".
We moved 11am the next day could probably have paid only 5 euros for 1 night but Hey Ho..
Lots of things an aggrieved "carpark attendant" can do which will simply cause severe aggravation and cost and delay
Tyre damage
paintwork damage
Bodywork dents
Lights damaged/removed


As a certain Sicilian Organisation might say "Protection Money"
Others might say "an insurance loading"

MPs would say expenses !!!
(Sorry forgot ...MPs are a kind of Mafia)


----------

